# Carpenter pencils



## D.C. Exteriors (Dec 2, 2016)

Maybe sounds like a weak question, as we generally get all of our pencils given to us by lumber yards and salesmen pitching us their product.
I'm looking to buy a bulk amount of pencils in the event we run into a shortage. I endeavor to supply all my guys with pencils and sharpies as a small little perk for them. I've really never had a short supply of them, but as we grow it seems like I'm always on the brink of running out. 
Of course one option is to make them buy, but once you start supplying a certain thing it's not a great plan to take that perk away imo. 
Also when a team member does run out of his own supply it would be most beneficial to the company to give him one, thus not fair to others that maybe do supply their own. 

So those that do but, where do you get them, and what is a good price on pencils(is this pricing question allowed?) 
And is it something that you would get your company name on and write off? 
Or should I just tell my main supplier to give me a bunch of pencils?? 

Thanks for any input


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Buy your own and take the write off. You should be able to write them off as supplies anyway.

This is what I've been using. 

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Dixon-Jumbo-Finishing-Pencil/999912941


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics...8&qid=1489948644&sr=8-2&keywords=pencils+bulk


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

I would recommend buying just a few of any one brand/type of pencil, and try them out before you buy in bulk. 

I've had whole boxes given to me by suppliers, that I ended up throwing away due to soft/broken leads.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## D.C. Exteriors (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys. 
I've searched amazon a bit, they seem to have a wide range of prices. 
Not that any of them are bank breaking, just the thrifty bone in me wants deal. &#55357;&#56833;
The basic #2 pencil doesn't work for us unfortunately, so something like what Leo posted or specifically the rectangle carpenter pencils are more in line with what I'm looks for. 
And great advice Mrcat, I've had some pretty shoddy pencils that weren't using for anything but kindling.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics...8&qid=1489948644&sr=8-2&keywords=pencils+bulk


The 96 pak is a much better deal than the 144 pack. 5 cents vs 14 cents each.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

D.C. Exteriors said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> I've searched amazon a bit, they seem to have a wide range of prices.
> Not that any of them are bank breaking, just the thrifty bone in me wants deal. ��
> The basic #2 pencil doesn't work for us unfortunately, so something like what Leo posted or specifically the rectangle carpenter pencils are more in line with what I'm looks for.
> And great advice Mrcat, I've had some pretty shoddy pencils that weren't using for anything but kindling.


I get these because the last. They don't break in my pocket and have an eraser. The lead is a bit harder than #2, could be harder in my opinion. I use to use the My First Ticonderoga pencils but they had HB lead and would wear down quickly.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

D.C. Exteriors said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> I've searched amazon a bit, they seem to have a wide range of prices.
> Not that any of them are bank breaking, just the thrifty bone in me wants deal. ��
> The basic #2 pencil doesn't work for us unfortunately, so something like what Leo posted or specifically the rectangle carpenter pencils are more in line with what I'm looks for.
> And great advice Mrcat, I've had some pretty shoddy pencils that weren't using for anything but kindling.


I found that wood pencils carried in a toolbag don't hold up, they get smashed to bits and the lead breaks every time you sharpen it.

This is all I use now:


----------



## D.C. Exteriors (Dec 2, 2016)

Leo G said:


> I get these because the last. They don't break in my pocket and have an eraser. The lead is a bit harder than #2, could be harder in my opinion. I use to use the My First Ticonderoga pencils but they had HB lead and would wear down quickly.


I like the idea of an eraser. We do a lot of vinyl siding and even the good hands mark the piece wrong, or when ripping mark too far past stopping point, I used to make the repeat offenders carry a big kindergarten eraser in their bag. 



Inner10 said:


> I found that wood pencils carried in a toolbag don't hold up, they get smashed to bits and the lead breaks every time you sharpen it.
> 
> This is all I use now:


Looks interesting, I'll look into that. You are right lots of times I've went to sharpen a pencil for the second time, only to have the lead broken every half inch or so. New pencil winds up being 2 inches long.


----------



## 402joel (Sep 1, 2011)

http://www.bontool.com/product1.asp?P=PENCILS


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Inner10 said:


> I found that wood pencils carried in a toolbag don't hold up, they get smashed to bits and the lead breaks every time you sharpen it.
> 
> 
> 
> This is all I use now:




+1 the absolute best carpenter pencils you will ever own...never have to sharpen and it takes two seconds to replace the lead...plus they are only a couple bucks so I always buy 10 of them so i am never without one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Windycity said:


> +1 the absolute best carpenter pencils you will ever own...never have to sharpen and it takes two seconds to replace the lead...plus they are only a couple bucks so I always buy 10 of them so i am never without one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never managed to use an entire lead before losing it or snapping a lead off. But I like how the back holds spares.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Inner10 said:


> I've never managed to use an entire lead before losing it or snapping a lead off. But I like how the back holds spares.




lol i am lucky to make it an entire day without the back flap breaking or coming off, losing the leads in the process...i just keep the spare leads in the ash tray in the truck now. Regardless of that I couldn't imagine not having that type of pencils... but I spent so many years sharpening carpenter pencils that i hope to never do it again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Windycity said:


> lol i am lucky to make it an entire day without the back flap breaking or coming off, losing the leads in the process...i just keep the spare leads in the ash tray in the truck now. Regardless of that I couldn't imagine not having that type of pencils... but I spend so many years sharpening carpenter pencils that i hope to never do it again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah the tab that holds them is junk. Good thing one lasts a long time.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Buy your own and take the write off. You should be able to write them off as supplies anyway.
> 
> This is what I've been using.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Dixon-Jumbo-Finishing-Pencil/999912941


I've tried every kind imaginable over the years. I really like those. They seem to last longer. Plus if you actually have to write a name and address with it you don't feel like a retard with a flat pencil


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> I found that wood pencils carried in a toolbag don't hold up, they get smashed to bits and the lead breaks every time you sharpen it.
> 
> This is all I use now:


I have a couple of these from years ago and a box of leads. The back where the spares go always pops off


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

We have to keep a pinky eraser on hand, just to erase on vinyl siding.

As far as pencils, whether they have your name or not, they are still deductible. 

Personally I still stick with the wood pencil. Old habits I guess. Doesn't mean they are better. Maybe I'll check out the plastic one above.

https://www.amazon.com/Dixon-19972-...7&sr=8-3&keywords=dixon+red+black+pencil&th=1


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

https://smile.amazon.com/Dixon-1997...7&sr=8-3&keywords=dixon+red+and+black+pencils

HARD lead pencils are the only way to go. Worth every penny. They DON'T break even if you sit on them. I don't even take the free pencils from suppliers, they aren't worth it. I would rather buy these pencils than use the crap that gets given away. 

A hard lead pencil stays sharper longer, which means you save time by not having to sharpen your pencil every 10 minutes. In the long run you save money.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> I found that wood pencils carried in a toolbag don't hold up, they get smashed to bits and the lead breaks every time you sharpen it.
> 
> 
> 
> This is all I use now:




Does the lead move when you use it? I have bad luck with the mechanicals.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Does the lead move when you use it? I have bad luck with the mechanicals.


It's pretty solid, better than the "Striker" mechanical pencil.


----------

